# Check out these abs!



## chicagomark (Aug 21, 2007)

Great guy in Chicago. Handsome face. Professional. Smart. Funny. And a growing belly! Let me know what you think. Am looking to connect with a great woman. 

View attachment gettinground.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 21, 2007)

Awww...look at the cute belly....I wanna poke it


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, Blue. I may let you do that!!! Abs of Steel. LOL. Here's another view. 

View attachment sideview.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 21, 2007)

I stand by my original assessment...very poke-worthy. 

Oh and I think I forgot to say....welcome to the boards!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 21, 2007)

Very, very cute tummy you have there! :wubu: Welcome and indeed welcome  

Bella x


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's one more just for you! Think I can pinch more than an inch? 

View attachment pinchaninch.jpg


----------



## pattycake (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice belly! Welcome aboard!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh wow. Those pictures are absolutely gorgeous, hot, sexy, stunning, etc.

For my personal taste, there is nothing AT ALL hotter than a conservative/professional looking fat guy with a thick midsecion wrapped up in a starched button down shirt. There is something about the combination of the indulgent fat guy and professional style that just makes me wild.

So hot.

Feel free to post more pics. Really...more. Please.


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just for you, Love...... 

View attachment sidemoobsjpeg.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 23, 2007)

Breathtaking. Absolutely spectacular. 

You should post more as you keep progressing.

Any chance of face shots?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 23, 2007)

*grabgrabgrabPINCH*

Sorry, couldn't resist. 

-Qit


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow. I'm really happy I found this site. I've just started to gain some weight and love it. I love how I look and how the new weight feels. Plus I get to buy all new clothes! An added bonus. I appreciate all the nice comments. 

View attachment lowside.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm loving all this positive feedback. I just started gaining and fortunately it's all going to my stomach! 

View attachment lowside.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 23, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> I'm loving all this positive feedback. I just started gaining and fortunately it's all going to my stomach!



*very very sexy...thanks so much for sharing...face shots soon? yummmmmyyyyyyy :smitten: *


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm kind of shy about doing this, but here's a shot of me taken for work about 2 years and 30 pounds ago.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 23, 2007)

Gucci loafers and an extra 30 pounds.

This could not be any hotter if it tried.


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 23, 2007)

Keep this up and I will be taking more pictures. I'm not used to all this!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 23, 2007)

<---- Very shallow in many ways. 

Likes fat guys with nice shoes.


----------



## Britannia (Aug 24, 2007)

Chicago doesn't have many virtues, but you're one of them.

I have a strange thing where I love kissing and nuzzling a man's belly. Yours is prime kiss-and-nuzzle-ness.

Yum. :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 24, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> I'm kind of shy about doing this, but here's a shot of me taken for work about 2 years and 30 pounds ago.



*thanks...undeniably GORGEOUS...wow..thanks for sharing ...you are quite the handsome man....love the suit..and the image of you bursting the buttons on those nice clothes MEOWWWWWWWW* :smitten:


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 24, 2007)

Brittania:

I hope Chicago has more virtues than me, but I'm happy to be ranked up there. More inventive for me to eat some of our great deep dish pizza!

Mark


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep this up and I'll burst those buttons on my new shirts!


----------



## lizzy (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, Mark - very nice growth. Keep it up.

:eat1:


----------



## chubchef (Aug 27, 2007)

Very inspirational and cool pics. Is your face getting chubbier too? How BIG would you like to get?


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the note. My face is starting to get rounder. Almost all my weight has gone straight to my belly. My legs and arms, etc. are very normal in size. I'm currently 5"10 and about 217, but I wear a size 40-42 pants. I'm not sure if there is a weight I'd like to get to, but 300 is a nice even number! 

Mark


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 27, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> I'm loving all this positive feedback. I just started gaining and fortunately it's all going to my stomach!


I don't know...looks like your arms and chest are softening up a bit, too. 

-Qit


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay...I agree. I'm at least a "B" cup now!


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 28, 2007)

What do you think? 

View attachment bigkahuna4692's Webcam 5.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 28, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> What do you think?


At very least getting _close_ to a B cup.

-Qit


----------



## persimmon (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow! You're _really_ cute. Chubularly* and faceularly**.



persimmon


*not a real word.
**also not a real word.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 29, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Wow! You're _really_ cute. Chubularly* and faceularly**.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
naaa i saw em in *WIKEPEDIA* this morning...its ALL GOOD HON *...


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 29, 2007)

More "abs of flab". Nice


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 30, 2007)

Gained two more pounds..... 

View attachment moobs.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 30, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> Gained two more pounds.....




*but LOVE EVERY PIXEL yummmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## pani (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, you are a bit too young for me, but if I see ya in the Loop I will definitely say hello!

p.s. Speak for yourself Arizona, Chicago is a GREAT city! Wouldn't go back to Cali if ya paid me. My uncle is mayor of Wickenburg, so I will keep my AZ opinions to myself!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 2, 2007)

Your belly looks so soft. Very cute.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 16, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> Gained two more pounds.....



Congrats! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tracy (Sep 17, 2007)

Very Sexy :eat2:


----------



## chicagomark (Sep 18, 2007)

Southern love is always good!


----------



## chicagomark (Sep 20, 2007)

Breaking the 220 barrier... 

View attachment bigkahuna4692's Webcam 7.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 20, 2007)

*poke* lol

Adorable!


----------



## chicagomark (Nov 19, 2007)

I just hit 225 on the scale. Time to shop for some new pants!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 20, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> I just hit 225 on the scale. Time to shop for some new pants!


*
IS THAT ALL? you look so much chubbier : > congratulations your belly is growing and looks fantastic* :smitten:


----------



## chicagomark (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, Angel. As you can see, 90% of what I gain goes straight to my belly. If you think I look chubby now, I can't wait to hit 300! Anyone want to help?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 23, 2007)

chicagomark said:


> Thanks, Angel. As you can see, 90% of what I gain goes straight to my belly. If you think I look chubby now, I can't wait to hit 300! Anyone want to help?


*
as i said on another thread....dare you to come here...I will fatten you to 300 GLADLY!!!!!!!!! my fantasy come true* :smitten:


----------



## chicagomark (Dec 11, 2007)

Getting there.....how am I looking? 

View attachment 229.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Dec 11, 2007)

One more pic.....all dressed up and no place to go! 

View attachment suit_crop.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2007)

That belt buckle is headin' south!


----------



## chicagomark (Dec 12, 2007)

You got that right, hiker. The question is...how far south will it be going?! LOL


----------



## cammy (Dec 12, 2007)

You do look chubbier than 225


----------



## chicagomark (Jan 4, 2008)

Still growing! 

View attachment stomachgrab.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on your latest expansion!


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 6, 2008)

just keep lowering down on the hips....that way the belly will keep getting bigger and your pants wont get any bigger for a while..

ofcourse you can only lower them so far without exposing your crack or your manhood...lol


----------



## chicagomark (Feb 13, 2008)

All my travels across the country -- Miami, San Diego, LA, San Francisco, Dallas, Philly, NY, Washington and Seattle -- are taking their toll! Room service is going straight to the belly! 

View attachment 238.jpg


----------



## flippedover (Feb 13, 2008)

:smitten: Boy, you sure know how to get a girl's heart racing...Why, why aren't there any gainers in Melbourne!? This board is such a tease


----------



## cammy (Feb 15, 2008)

I missed out on the face photo...???


----------



## chicagomark (Feb 16, 2008)

Cammy:

I pulled it off. Decided not to be so public. But I will send one privately to you.

Mark


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I must be making progress. Walked into the store the other day and the salesgirl offered that I might want to try Casual Male as well. LOL. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## chubchef (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work, Mark - how HUGE now?


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 17, 2008)

Just hit 240! How am I looking? 

View attachment 240.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 17, 2008)

but where is the hair?? please do not tell me you shaved off or something stupid like that...I am wondering if this generation is hair slowly going away by nature?

anyone notice how much young man have little to no hair on their chest and stomach or is it just me?

:bow:


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL. My hair is on my head! My stomach has always been nice and smooth. Now, it's just bigger and rounder!


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow. You're very handsome.  Guys with abs so hard that you could grate cheese on them are a no thank you for me. You look quite huggable.


----------



## 25uk (Jun 19, 2008)

thats a very sexy belly, any chance of seeing the face pic too? x


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the kind note. I'd be happy to send anyone who requests one a face pic, but I've decided not to post one on the Internet for everyone to see. Please send me a private message and we'll connect. Hopefully, the face is just as sexy as the belly!


----------



## chicagomark (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking any bigger? 

View attachment Video Snapshot 2.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Oct 22, 2008)

....for a bra fitting..... 

View attachment Video Snapshot 9.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmm very nice! :happy:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 23, 2008)

chicagomark said:


> Looking any bigger?



You are looking a little rounder. Very nice :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Oct 24, 2008)

To the other FFAs: I recommend requesting a face pic. Then return to this thread with a glass of wine.


----------



## chubchef (Nov 1, 2008)

Looking Great, Mark!

When are you next in California to meet up and EAT? 

How much do you weigh now?


----------



## bhmgainer4u (Nov 2, 2008)

And loving my belly now that it is over 350. Ladies, any help with getting it to 400? 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Nov 11, 2008)

Check it out! 

View attachment 242_suit.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Jul 3, 2009)

Where are all the female feeders??? I need some help getting to 300!


----------



## chicagomark (Jul 28, 2009)

No more room! Just hit 245. Hope you like. 

View attachment 245_whiteshirt_ccc.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Jul 28, 2009)

Couldn't eat one more bite. 

View attachment 245_front:side_c.jpg


----------



## chubsixtysix (Jul 30, 2009)

chicagomark said:


> No more room! Just hit 245. Hope you like.



You are looking ripe! (in a big, plump, juicy kind of way -- not the locker room pew kind -- lol!) You are really filling out your clothes very nicely. Any shopping for new clothes in your near future?


----------



## chicagomark (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahhh shopping! One of the joys of weight gain is you get to buy new clothes. And, fortunately, I love to shop. I actually just ate my way into a new pant size which is really cool. I see the Big & Tall shop in my future. What do you think??


----------



## kinkykitten (Jul 31, 2009)

Lovely! That's the kind of 'abs' I dig!


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm getting bigger seemingly everywhere! 

View attachment 245_moobs_c.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Mar 27, 2010)

Got sick this winter and wound up LOSING 20 pounds. Ugh! Time to start gaining again. I had been doing so well.........


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Aw, cute!

Never mind, it's spring now. Have a barbecue party.


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I've got the belly bigger and better than ever. What do you think? 

View attachment tn.jpeg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 8, 2010)

chicagomark said:


> I think I've got the belly bigger and better than ever. What do you think?



*I don't think you want the answer to that PUBLICLY do you * :doh:


----------



## chicagomark (Jun 9, 2010)

After a BIG meal tonight! 

View attachment Video Snapshot-4.jpeg


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 20, 2010)

A couple more pounds added. 

View attachment Video Snapshot.jpeg


View attachment Video Snapshot-1.jpeg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

Does it count as necroposting if it's your own thread?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

Digging yourself up from the grave? I dunno.


----------



## chicagomark (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to post, Hozay.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 20, 2010)

chicagomark said:


> Sorry to post, Hozay.



No Sir, you're adding to a very important topic here. This is more of a hypothetical question. 

Sir, you know your pictures will be much appreciated by all.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 20, 2010)

*puts hypothetical glasses on*


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicagomark, 
You're filling out nicely. Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Sep 24, 2010)

Come back Mark and let us know how you are doing...I want to see more pics!


----------



## chicagomark (Jul 15, 2011)

Finally got to 260! Chicago definitely has some good food!


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 16, 2011)

Tongue.
In.
Navel.


----------



## chicagomark (May 26, 2013)

Here's the latest.... 

View attachment 262.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 27, 2013)

*2#s in 2 years....HOW DID YOU DO IT...mr necroposter*


----------



## chicagomark (May 27, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *2#s in 2 years....HOW DID YOU DO IT...mr necroposter*


Thanks for the warm welcome back to the site.


----------



## BigChaz (May 27, 2013)

chicagomark said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back to the site.



Take a good shit and you will be back to 260


----------

